# Sore penis



## janesmith (Nov 29, 2010)

My husband always complains I
Make his penis sore by squeezing too hard during intercourse. I can't help it. It feels so good. Anyone else go through this? Makes it difficult if I want some more
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lost soul (May 20, 2009)

use lubricant , , , slippery when wet. Next question


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

enter the Kegel Olympics because it sounds like you could be a Gold Medalist


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

or use more lube


----------



## sigma1299 (May 26, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> *or* use more lube


That should be an "and"


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

btw- is the clamping down on his penis voluntary or involuntary?

consider that if it is voluntary and you hurt him, you wouldn't want the same treatment

also if his penis is bruised and he keeps using it it won't really heal, maybe take a break and it will be better for him?


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

and because I can't help myself....



is this why it hurts?
Teeth (2007) - IMDb


----------



## CLucas976 (Jun 27, 2010)

well. My stbx/ex/whatever and I, used to have sex to the point where our parts were so sore we could not functionally have sex anymore..

we'd just give it a couple days and then put our parts out of commission again.

just give it time to heal or try anal instead?


----------



## man1health (Apr 16, 2012)

Almost all men encounter minor penis conditions from time to time that cause symptoms such as dryness, itching, redness, soreness, and unpleasant odors. These common penis problems, while uncomfortable, are generally not a cause for much concern. Most penis issues can be easily resolved at home using a moisturizer or penis health creme containing natural vitamins and moisturizers (health professionals recommend Man1 Man Oil). Penis problems that are painful, do not clear up on their own after a few days, or are accompanied by a headache, fever, swelling or discharge may be a sign of a more serious condition and should be treated by a medical professional. Men who may have been exposed to a sexually transmitted disease should abstain from sex (including oral contact) until they have been examined by a doctor. 

Stay Healthy
Dr. J.


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

My wife squeezes as well, never hurt... but I sure do like it.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

My GF has burned out a number of toys that have the spinning g-spot area. Nice strong muscles. And I've got no complaints about how she squeezes me when she orgasms.

Tell your man to suck it up. 

C


----------



## EliasFaust (Apr 16, 2012)

you wouldn't want the same treatment


----------



## ohiodude (Jan 25, 2012)

What a delightful problem to have! After several children, my wife doesn't have any grip at all. I still enjoy the closeness.


----------

